# Humidifier



## atklosek (Oct 30, 2010)

Can anyone give any input on a good humidifier setup is?


----------



## Balboa (Oct 30, 2010)

That depends on many factors, space available, space to be humidified, fabricating skill of installer, and budget.

The commercial pet humidifiers are easy to install, but costly, and give "subpar" performance (imho). These tend to be ultrasonic, and create more of a cool clammy fog. Its better than nothing though.

A WARM MIST humidifier is readily available from department stores for around $30 or so. These do a great job of humidifying a small space. They do need to be refilled and cleaned frequently however. Ideally these need to be "piped" into an enclosure, and this can be tricky. Some models are better for this than others. I noticed a crane model the other day that had a nice round hole that could be fitted to a duct easily. The Vicks warm mist I have has an oval output. I wound up just putting it in the enclosure and building a cage around it as seen here http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-New-Indoor-Home-for-Redfoot

Larger units can be purchased meant for humidifying larger spaces. This would be ideal, as they will also have greater storage capacity.

A fish aquarium makes a great humidifier, just duct the air from a large hooded fishtank into the enclosure, or place a fish tank in the enclosure.

In a pinch, I'm currently using a crock pot for a humidifier on a small enclosure with great results.

Mark has a great section on the subject in his library.

https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/the-work-shop/humidity

hope this helps


----------



## atklosek (Oct 31, 2010)

Alright thanks a lot! Ive been having a lot of trouble since my first humidifer broke (got it for 3 bucks at goodwill) and ive gone through quite a few trying to find somethin that worked. The only problem that i found with the warm mist is that that mist just rises and never settles down into the tank. But that system with the ducts seems like its a really good idea and should work if i can get it piped into their hide area.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a Vicks humidifier, the kind you use for a sick kid...it's cheap and affordable, then I pointed a small cheap fan at it. I know the set up is kinda hoakie but it works... in just a few minutes Bob's shed is totally humid. His shed is 20'X12' but son is 6 ft and the roof is a couple of inches over his head. So in Bob's case my cheap set up works very well. I use it every evening for Bob and Queenie. The main problem is you have to load it often. It doesn't suck up all the water... it stops working about half way down. Another one may be different and work better. Bob's is pretty old and I've been thinking about getting another one, the same kind and see if it works better...but...it still loads up his shed with humidity...enough that Bob's carapace is wet


----------



## Balboa (Oct 31, 2010)

Actually you may consider yourself lucky to have an old one Maggie. When I was humidifier shopping I saw alot of reviews about the new "old style" vicks not being anywhere as good as the old ones, if that makes sense.


----------

